# calf scour colors



## astrocow (Mar 11, 2005)

A while back someone had posted the differant colors of calf diarrhea and what each color meant. I can't find the post, perhaps it disappeared from the hacking? Anyway can someone please list them again.
And what is good calf poop supposed to look like? I'm having problems with my little jersey calf and really need to straighten him out soon.
Thanks


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I remember this post and I remember seeing an article when our calf had scours back in Dec. I tried searching for it last night but had no luck. Here's what my feeble memory thinks it remembers white scours means undigested milk. The blood in the scours is bad news, it means the intestinal lining is sloughing off.

Opal had gray scours, then yellowish, then white, then things got better.

When it was white, I tried keeping her away from her mom (to no avail, she broke out of the barn that night). Since you are bottle feeding, I've always read to cut back the replacer until the scours subside (cut it back by using the same amount of water with less replacer.

It's a day off from work, so I'll try to search for that one great article. Also try posting on cattletoday.com You might also do a search in their threads. Hope you get success soon, scours is so unnerving.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Astro, check your PM inbox. Good luck!


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's a chart I found:

Causes of scours, age of disease onset and clinical signs 

Scours agent Age of onset Signs

Rotavirus possible: 0â28 days;
most common: 1â6 days watery-brown to light-green feces, blood and mucus 
K 99 E. coli bacteria most common: 1â7 days effortless passing of yellow-to-white feces 

Coronavirus possible: 0â28 days;
most common: 7â10 days watery, yellow feces 

Clostridium perfringens Type C most common: 7â28 days sudden death; fetid, blood-tinged diarrhea 

Cryptosporidia most common: 7â21 days watery-brown to light-green feces, blood and mucus 

Coccidia most common: 7 days and after blood-tinged diarrhea 
Salmonella spp. most common: 1â7 days similar to E. coli; yellow-to-white feces 


It actually is in chart form on this link:

http://www.pfizerah.com/health.asp?country=US&lang=EN&species=DA&drug=EN&t=2321&key=2198&type=3


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Astro check your PM box, more mail awaits..


----------

